# don't get your panties in a twist, knickers in a knot



## lordterrin

I've been looking around WR and the internet for a translation to this idiom but I can't find one anywhere.  The basic idea is that you use this idiom to express the idea that someone should relax, or not get so worked up about something.

For example, you're using the bathroom, and your brother is pounding at the door.  You could say "I'm almost done!!! Don't get your panties in knot/bunch/twist!!!"  

Any natives out there with a similar French expression? 

Thanks!


----------



## XPditif

Hey l.t.
I've heard "détend/lâche le string", 
but I'm sure someone else knows the more common forms.


----------



## fäbie

the most usual saying in French might be :
"T'affoles pas !", even if this is a little less familiar than the English phrase.


----------



## xiancee

I have heard this expression used several times and found it quite amusing. I like Xpeditif translation which belongs to the same semantic series ! "T'excite pas" is also possible but another picturesque French equivalent still remains to be found.


----------



## Lilymee

"Ne craque pas du slip/string" or "détends-toi du slip/string" but it's very colloquial


----------



## gardian

Il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## DearPrudence

XPditif said:


> Hey l.t.
> I've heard "détend*s*/lâche le string",
> but I'm sure someone else knows the more common forms.





Lilymee said:


> "*Ne craque pas du slip/string*" or "*détends-toi du slip/string*" but it's very colloquial


I must say I have never heard all the expressions with "slip/string" used like this, except maybe "détends-toi du string".
Anyway, all these expressions are rather used by young people, while the English version doesn't seem so young to me.


fäbie said:


> the most usual saying in French might be :
> "*T'affole pas !*", even if this is a little less familiar than the English phrase.





xiancee said:


> I have heard this expression used several times  and found it quite amusing. I like Xpeditif translation which belongs to  the same semantic series ! "*T'excite pas*" is also possible but another  picturesque French equivalent still remains to be found.


"T'excite pas" is what I would use. "*(ne) t'énerve pas*" would also be possibly, but neutral.

As for "*Il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat*", I am afraid this wouldn't work in the example provded.


----------



## bh7

also:  (ne) t'emballe pas;  un peu de patience ! (keep calm, calm down, take it easy)
quite more coarsely:  (ne) fais pas un caca nerveux !  (don't soil your knickers; keep your pants on)


----------



## relusia

in Quebec the colloquial expression to comment excitement and hyperactivity is 'broue dans l'toupet' (literally translated, beer in your bangs)
one might say 't'as ben d'la broue dans l'toupet'


----------



## JClaudeK

lordterrin said:


> The basic idea is that you use this idiom to express the idea that someone should relax, or not get so worked up about something.


Il y a aussi (tout simplement): "On se calme !"
Ou, plus imagé: "Tu ne vas pas nous faire un caca nerveux !"


----------



## joelooc

chier une pendule - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> chier une pendule - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


Comme avec 'caca nerveux', on dit
"Tu ne vas pas *me/nous *chier une pendule." (ce qui n'est pas indiqué dans le dico) - c'est du même niveau de langage (à savoir: assez grossier) que "shit a brick".
cf.: chier une pendule

Alors que "caca nerveux" est simplement "familier".


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

calmos !


----------



## petit1

T'énerve pas!


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai entendu "Calme-toi le pompon." C'est une expression québécoise. Pensez-vous qu'elle ferait l'affaire?


----------



## Chimel

Au Québec peut-être, mais de ce côté-ci de l'océan, l'expression est inconnue, me semble-t-il.


----------



## joelooc

Avec l'idée de s'emporter pour quelque chose qui n'en vaut apparemment pas la peine:
"Ne prends pas la mouche" un peu daté et bizarre


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci, Chimel et joelooc. Que pensez-vous de "Ne te prends pas la tête."


----------



## joelooc

À mon avis "ne te prends pas la tête" s'utilise quand on est extérieur à la situation pour soutenir quelqu'un qui fait face à un problème qui lui cause du soucis; c'est un peu "faible" comme réplique à une aggression dont on est l'objet.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pour cette explication, joelooc.


----------



## Salvatos

Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai entendu "Calme-toi le pompon." C'est une expression québécoise. Pensez-vous qu'elle ferait l'affaire?


Another one in Québec is "Calme tes nerfs" or "Calme-toi les nerfs", or just "Les nerfs!", usually said dryly by someone who is quite exasperated themselves.


----------



## ChirpingBird

Still, if you want to stick to the context (brother pounding) and the metaphor (rags/urderpants), the best choice remains clearly "détends ton string" which is a really common and colloquial expression (literally "slack off your thong")


----------



## Kecha

Never heard or used "Ne craque pas du slip/string" or "détends-toi du slip/string" or "détends ton string". For me the set expression is "t'as craqué ton string, ou quoi ?" and cannot be used any other way. It's certainly weird to me in the imperative form.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

En plus policé, il y a « tu vas pas nous en faire une pendule ! » « Tu vas pas nous en faire une montagne ! » ou « Comme tu y vas ! » ou un tantinet différent si en sus la personne s’énerve : « arrête de monter dans les tours » ou « Ne monte pas sur tes grands chevaux ! »


----------



## MikSo

Bonjour, je tombe aujourd'hui sur une expression similaire...
(à savoir : "But before you get your undergarments in a twist, please, wait a minute."
...et mes recherches m'ont amené sur ce post.

J'ai beau être un français vivant en France et dont la langue maternelle est le français, et j'ai aussi des enfants susceptibles d'utiliser ce genre d'expressions... mais je suis assez surpris, pour ne pas dire perplexe, en lisant certaines propositions ci-dessus ! (Qui m'ont fait sourire, c'est déjà ça ! Merci. )

Bon, OK, tout dépend toujours du contexte... mais si quelqu'un d'autre fait des recherches et compte s'inspirer de ce qu'on peut trouver ici, mieux vaut peut-être passer son chemin.

Toutefois, il me semble que ce serait une bonne idée d'en fait une entrée dans la base de données de WR : "get (one's) panties/knickers in a twist"

Par ailleurs, et ce n'est pas tout à fait le sujet, je vous le concède (j'espère que vous ne vous mettrez pas dans tous vos états - oui, j'ai tout de même trouvé l'inspiration grâce à vous - à cause de cette digression) : « craquer son slip », je crois ne jamais l'avoir entendue ailleurs que dans South Park... et encore, je n'en suis pas sûr. Il y a juste un dessin animé pour les enfants dont le titre est : « Sprout a craqué son slip. »


----------



## Laurent2018

On pourrait sans doute dire aussi : "te mets pas en boule!"


----------



## tartopom

T'as craqué ?
Pète un coup (et ça ira mieux).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Harrap's Slang dico a "*perdre les pédales*" pour "to get one's knickers in a twist". (I haven't heard of "get your knickers in a knot". And "panties" are more USA, but becoming more and more British).


----------



## Charlie Parker

"Knickers in a knot" is the best because of the alliteration.


----------



## Kelly B

See also Panties in a wad


----------



## le chat noir

tartopom said:


> Pète un coup (et ça ira mieux).




I'd rather use "pète un coup, ça soulage", but that's my favourite equivalent. A bit cheeky, but not downright vulgar


----------



## Laurent2018

D'après le Urban Dictionary, l'idée de départ est que le fond de la culotte se coince entre les fesses (butt cheeks) ce qui est énervant; donc en toute logique, il convient de se "décoincer les fesses", peut-être en procédant à un dégazage comme suggéré par Tarto, mais qui ajoutera à l'effet de serre (méthane)...dès lors, que faire? Mon dieu...que faire?


----------



## Kakyonthewall

I would translate into French, « don’t get your knickers in a twist » by ne monte pas sur tes grands chevaux.


----------



## lentulax

Laurent2018 said:


> D'après le Urban Dictionary, l'idée de départ est que le fond de la culotte se coince entre les fesses



  That's not true of the British expression 'to get your knickers in a twist'; this goes back a long way, and is not essentially vulgar, though the reference to 'knickers' (undergarments, not necessarily female), being once thought slightly risqué, gave it a 'common' as well as 'comic' flavour (think of the old music hall), so it was basically a colloquial expression, but one that could be quite naturally used when speaking to small children - so most of the French equivalents above would seem far too vulgar. I think its popularity surged about the 1970s because of its use by very popular British comedians/comic actors Frankie Howerd and Kenneth Williams. Like Prudence, I think it has an old-fashioned flavour, and that was true by the seventies, too. I wouldn't expect to hear young people in the UK use it; but it's partly disappeared anyway because it has caused outrage (I think not really justified) on the part of feminists. 

I think the American version (in a knot, in a bunch) may have quite different suggestions, and be used differently; but non-native speakers should be careful therefore about the context in which they choose to use one of these expressions.


----------



## Locape

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> calmos !


This one was used mainly in the 70's (and it's the title of a 1976 movie), but isn't maybe as oldfashioned as the English one. However, it's not vulgar and a little bit dated, so it seems to fit.
calmos (Wiktionnaire)


----------



## iuytr

Tu ne vas pas en faire un fromage (ou tout un fromage) n'a pas encore été cité !


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être : _Calme ta joie !_



iuytr said:


> Tu ne vas pas en faire un fromage (ou tout un fromage)


À mon avis, cette expression ne convient guère dans le contexte donné.


----------



## iuytr

Maître Capello said:


> À mon avis, cette expression ne convient guère dans le contexte donné.


??? On parle bien de la salle bain ?  Pourtant très proche en signification de:
get (one's) panties in a twist​To become overly upset or emotional over something, especially that which is trivial or unimportant


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> On parle bien de la salle bain ?


Oui. 

Pour moi, _Tu ne vas pas en faire un fromage_ ne se dit que si la personne fait des histoires et des reproches, ce qui n'est pas exactement le cas dans l'exemple de la salle de bain.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello ; dans le contexte des toilettes, je ne dirais pas à mon frère qui tambourine à la porte "N'en fais pas tout un fromage !".
Presque dix ans plus tard, j'aurais de nouveau dit spontanément "T'excite pas !".


----------

